

Ask HN: Ultra high resolution map projections - malandrew

Where can one find really high quality map projections (images or even better high quality vector files)<p>I&#x27;m especially interested in the Dymaxion, but if there is a collections of most of the map projects out there, that would be even better.<p>I want to get a file with enough resolution to print a huge map about 3 feet high and 6 feet wide.<p>Also, if anyone from the Google Maps team is reading this. Can you please make Google Maps available in other projections?
======
anigbrowl
Here's a bunch of vectorized maps in a variety of common formats:
[http://speckyboy.com/2010/05/03/25-free-vector-world-maps-
ai...](http://speckyboy.com/2010/05/03/25-free-vector-world-maps-ai-eps-and-
svg-formats/)

~~~
malandrew
Thanks.

